# Weird Al for the Super Bowl Half-Time show?



## ElRay (Aug 6, 2014)

There's a petition at Change.Org trying to get Weird All as the Half-Time Show at the Super Bowl: Have Weird Al Yankovic headline the Super Bowl XLIX Halftime Show.

With the new album out and the immense popularity this one has seen, this petition had to be signed and promoted.

Ray


----------



## Joose (Aug 6, 2014)

Would sure be a hell of a lot better than Bruno Mars. Yuck


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 6, 2014)

I just might actually watch it


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 7, 2014)

That would be awesome! I'm not much on the Super Bowl, but Weird Al is the music of my childhood, so much early 80's nostalgia


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 7, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 29, 2014)

It's gotta be better than the tripe they usually have. Surprised it's not going to be little wayne


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah! He could play the "Sports song" from his new album, I wonder if the football fans will get the irony.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Sep 8, 2014)

It wont happen. The NFL just uses half time to entertain the women who are watching the game. Plus they want people to pay to play this year. The NFL only cares about money. I would love to see Al but the sad truth is most people would hate it because they dont know who he is.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 13, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> I would love to see Al but the sad truth is most people would hate it because they dont know who he is.


 
I don't know about that. He's been around since the 70's and his new album just debuted at No. 1 on the Billboard charts. I think its more that he's just not what you think of at a Half Time show than it is whether people know the man or not.

Anyway, I think they should take all the signatures from the GWAR petition (  ) and apply them to Weird Al's.


----------

